# cant download anything.



## coreycopley1 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi I have never had a issue like this so im guessing that i have got a vrius or somthing.

I am unable to download anything form the net save CNET microsft. So really i cant download custom file such as trainers, mods, anything of that sort. i have tried in all browsers i have firefox, chrome, and explorer. firefox gives me this error.

C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\Temp\HeWMDGni.zip.part could not be saved, because the source file could not be read.

Try again later, or contact the server administrator.

i went to the folder location and unhid all files and folders, and tried to change the security so files can be saved thorugh. i got an error saying all folders in AppData access denied insufishent privileges. when i try to add a file just to see if i could access denied lol. 

chorme does nothing the file get to 99% done and just stops no way to open edit or run.

explore crashes no error message or solution.

not sure what to do, i paid for and downloaded virus programs, AVG, AVAST, NORTON, MCATHY, and nothing was ever found has a last measure i tried to wipe my comp did a whole new partition nothing changed.

my com is a Hp envey 1011 nr

video. Amd hd 5850

ram. 16gigs ddr 3

harddrive. 2 250gig

intel i7 quad 1.8

plz help lol.


----------

